# Suche Buch/Unterlagen zum erlernen von Codesys ST



## berti74 (19 April 2010)

Hallo,
wie es schon oben steht, suche ich Schulungsunterlagen / Bücher zum erlernen von Codesys (ST). Über Angebote würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2010)

berti74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie es schon oben steht, suche ich Schulungsunterlagen / Bücher zum erlernen von Codesys (ST). Über Angebote würde ich mich freuen.



Manchmal sollte man vielleicht etwas Geld ausgeben.

*SPS-Programmierung  nach IEC 61131-3: Mit Beispielen für CoDeSys und Step 7 (Gebundene  Ausgabe)*



*Gebundene Ausgabe:* 429 Seiten
*Verlag:* Franzis; Auflage: 3., neu bearbeitete Auflage. (14.  Januar 2009)
*Sprache:* Deutsch
*ISBN-10:* 3772358063
*ISBN-13:* 978-3772358067
Da hast du *Codesys UND STEP7 MIT Software* - ICH sag nur VMWare ist dein Freund, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Gruß


----------

